# HELP- fish flashing, clamped fins



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

I just read another thread about flashing, as I was prepared to make a post myself. I have noticed my fish flashing for the past week or two, since switching them to a larger tank- from 55 to 125. I tested the water parameters- no ammonia, no nitrite, nitrate is about 20. The tank was thoroughly cleaned with a weak bleach water and rinsed very well prior to setting it up. Same rocks, with some additional ones from the yard (cleaned the same way) and I put in new pool filter sand. I have it filtered with a C360 and Emperor 400, but looking for more filtration....

I am doing very frequent water changes, and trying out the new python that came with the set up. I thought it was behavioral at first, but I notice most fish are now flashing. Three of my acei are holding, and they seem the most irritated. One has a white spot, not sure if it is a sore from hitting a rock, really doesn't look fuzzy. But, now her one fin his clamped. In general, she obviously is very irritated and seems to be twitching. HELP! I just don't know what's wrong or what to do....I am thinking about using some aquarium salt. Don't know if I should treat the whole tank? I have never had any of this in the three years they were in the 55.....always been very healthy. I also tested the tap water, but no obvious signs of trouble there.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

if the fish are flashing so much that they are making their fins ragged and rubbing off scales and creating sores, then the flashing is not normal flashing. Just make sure that it's excessive flashing that is causing these symptoms and not something else.

Are you using any kind of dechlorinator? Are you adding anything to the water at all? Have you added any new fish in the past several months?

Can you see any thing on the fish's skin? A film or coating? Take a flashlight and shine it on them from different angles.

Aquarium salt won't do much against parasites unless its used in suffiecient quantities and for a long enough period of time. You can however add 1 tablespoon per five gallons and this will help prevent any bacterial infections from spreading.

Robin


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

I did add a couple new fish- but I had noticed flashing before I added them, and chalked it up to my fish adapting to the new, larger tank. I used some stress coat which is a change because typically I only use Prime to dechlorinate. The only other difference is that my ph seems really low. I have added some salt and am continuing to do water changes. I guess I'll just monitor because I think the white spot on my acei is a sore from hitting against the rocks. I want to keep water quality good in hopes of avoiding the sore getting infected. I also added a little melafix. That's all I can think of at the moment. All fish are eating. I am really leary of using meds at this point.


----------

